# Global Environment Variables



## IT_Architect (May 25, 2012)

Where can I put environment variables that need to be used by all users?

I have a couple of servers that monitor other servers.  On the private network I don't install CA certificates for the https and the newer perl LWP libs do certificate checking.  It is not practical to add a line at the top of the hundreds of scripts that make up SDKs, so I need a way to store this in the environment for all users.  I've tried lots of files in /etc etc, but when I log in, it does not show.  The only thing that works that I've seen is to put it in the users .cshrc file.  I'm kind of hoping there is something I can use for a global environment settings like Windows has or a login script where I can set it for all users.


```
PERL_LWP_SSL_VERIFY_HOSTNAME	0
```

Thanks!


----------



## tyson (May 25, 2012)

Well, the easiest way that I figured is to set it in /etc/login.conf
Add your stuff to *setenv* field, and just rebuild db:
[CMD=]cap_mkdb /etc/login.conf[/CMD]


----------



## IT_Architect (May 25, 2012)

tyson said:
			
		

> Well, the easiest way that I figured is to set it in /etc/login.conf
> Add your stuff to *setenv* field, and just rebuild db:
> [CMD=]cap_mkdb /etc/login.conf[/CMD]


It worked perfectly.

Thanks TONS!


----------

